# duda proteus



## randy iron (Feb 20, 2010)

hola a todos estoy montando una alarma en proteus pero al momento de simular
me aparece este error 'error in active ls1 failed to initilialize audio driver' no se que hay q modificar en el sonido para poder escuchar el buzzer aqui adjunto el archivo


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 20, 2010)

Tienes que conectar la masa = Ground = GND.. etc.....


----------



## randy iron (Feb 21, 2010)

nada hermano le puse la tierra y sigue dando el mismo problema 
oye y teno una duda con el 555 q esta a la derecha pq veo q no realiza ninguna funcion en el circuito


----------

